# free ticket Autumn show



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

just been told I have won weekend ticket to Autumn show on 3 & 4 September and I can't go. Been in touch and they said best to give away here.I am currently on holiday in France and will return home 1st so will have to post tickets first class as they have been posted out to me. If anybody is interested it will be first to contact me
Barry
This was the message I got
Congratulations, you are a winner with UKCampsite.co.uk and The 2016 UK Autumn Motorhome & Caravan Show!

I am pleased to announce that you have won one of 5 weekend Tickets to the show.

You can find out more about the show from here http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=887

The prize will be dispatched to you in due course and once again congratulations on your recent win with us.

Regards

Steve 
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk

The Online Destination for Caravanners and Campers 
**************************************************************


----------

